# Keeping him Interested



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

What are some of the things you ladies do to keep your husband interested in the marriage?

These are things I do:
Keep in shape.
Let him know I love him daily.
Keep the house nice.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Exercise to keep fit-that's more for me though

Try to look my best both in public and at home -no frumpy clothes or PJs
Show him I'm interested in his life, work, and activities.

Make sure our conversations are about more than about the kids and house.

I let him know I appreciate him and what he does for our family as often as I can

Respect him


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Keep in shape

Keep the house clean and organized

Cook delicious and healthy meals

Be responsible with our finance

Let him have his hobbies 

Respect him and let him make the important decisions for us

Have meaningful and intellectual conversation with him

Tell him often that I am very lucky to have met him and I am his wife

Tell him often that he is making me a very happy woman

Have hot sex with him regularly


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

greenpearl said:


> Keep in shape
> 
> Keep the house clean and organized
> 
> ...


^^^Yes!! I can't believe I left that out. Add to that flirting and hitting on him. Haha


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

We do fun things together.

He needs to lose weight so I've been making him lunch every day since September.

I keep in good shape.

We kiss hello and goodbye always. We tell each other that we love each other daily.

Since my oldest turned 13, we've been going on date nights almost every weekend.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> ^^^Yes!! I can't believe I left that out. Add to that flirting and hitting on him. Haha


I have to do more flirting and hitting on him. If you treat your husband like a new boyfriend it makes the marriage sexy.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> We do fun things together.
> 
> He needs to lose weight so I've been making him lunch every day since September.
> 
> ...


That's something else I need to do: date night. We tend to spend the weekends cleaning and working on the house.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Amyd said:


> I have to do more flirting and hitting on him. If you treat your husband like a new boyfriend it makes the marriage sexy.


Flirting with your husband can be very interesting. 

One time a friend told me that she doesn't need to seduce her husband anymore because they are already married. I told her that I thought just the opposite. We need to seduce our husbands even more after we are married. 

Grab his butt, spank his ass, smile at him mischievously and seductively, play with his toy, etc..............................


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

^^^ it's certainly made my marriage more fun after I got over the shyness. I agree it makes my marriage sexy


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

greenpearl said:


> Flirting with your husband can be very interesting.
> 
> One time a friend told me that she doesn't need to seduce her husband anymore because they are already married. I told her that I thought just the opposite. We need to seduce our husbands even more after we are married.
> 
> Grab his butt, spank his ass, smile at him mischievously and seductively, play with his toy, etc..............................


You're sooo right! I'm always putting my hand on his package.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> Flirting with your husband can be very interesting.
> 
> One time a friend told me that she doesn't need to seduce her husband anymore because they are already married. I told her that I thought just the opposite. We need to seduce our husbands even more after we are married.
> 
> Grab his butt, spank his ass, smile at him mischievously and seductively, play with his toy, etc..............................


If the man loves Sex (don't they all).... there is no better thing you can do ...got to keep it







Get creative, surprise him... with some lingerie... Seduce, tease and Please, come up behind him, ravish him with your seductive charm... straddle yourself over him when he is sitting down & tell him what you want to do to him. And lots of handling of that gearshift at night. 

I wasn't always like this...what a waste of yrs, I was too into our kids in the past... Now I am a little overdrive here... he loves this & it has made ME happier too. 

But really... whatever your husbands Primary *Love Languages* are... DO these things.. My husbands is Physical touch, so this works well for us. If your man is Acts of Service, and you aren't keeping the house clean (enough) or making him good meals on a daily basis, this might frustrate him.










Some other stuff I feel is important....

1. I talk to my husband about my hopes, fears, daily joys, & look back upon memories together.... (Communication) 

2. We laugh, tease, please, make fun of each other & banter our way through life. Laughter is good for the soul.

3. I greet him with a  - happily receptive to his hugging, a kiss....when he comes home from work - always an







on my lips..various times of the day & when we lay our heads at night. 

4. Helping him with his projects -when he needs a hand ~ with a good attitude.

5. Planning vacations for the 2 of us and/or family ventures...we all need to get away sometimes, create new memories. 

6. Being a good Mom, husbands love when the kids are taken care of, and chaos is controlled within the home. 

7. In all things, it is our attitude, a husband will so appreciate a Happy wife to come home to every day...this fulfills them. So often our demeanor can affect our partners - can upset a fine day even. 

8. And always, think YOUNG, dating again....LOOK good for your man, just cause you are married, doesn't mean let it all go .....so he is proud to have you on his arm when you go out & about... and within the home, dress enticingly. Just makes it all the more FUN !


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If the man loves Sex (don't they all).... there is no better thing you can do ...got to keep it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does take a lot of effort. I'll admit my moods don't always allow me to put in this kind of time. There are times when I'm feeling unhappy and the last thing I want to do is have sex. Everyone needs to work with their own capabilities in keeping the marriage interesting. But holding someones hand and listing to what they have to say without judgement can be sexier than all the lingerie at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amyd said:


> This does take a lot of effort. I'll admit my moods don't always allow me to put in this kind of time. There are times when I'm feeling unhappy and the last thing I want to do is have sex. Everyone needs to work with their own capabilities in keeping the marriage interesting.


What is your & your husbands Primary Love Languages - tests on this thread >>

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html




> But holding someones hand and listing to what they have to say without judgement can be sexier than all the lingerie at Victoria's Secret.


 Is your husband not fulfilling YOU in this area, you crave his listening and emotional closeness?? 

How does he handle knowing the last thing on your mind is sex -on such days ?? For many men- they will take this as rejection and a slow growing resentment will spring... if this happens often and they are craving the sexual connection with their wives. 

I have not read your story Amyd....so I may be WAY off....but it's a common problem in marriages... Husband craving the sexual, wives craving the emotional and they continue to miss each other.... and grow further apart. 

It does seem like "work" when the others love languages are polar opposites of each other. The communication needs opened up in these areas ...and a willingness on both sides ...to please the other.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What is your & your husbands Primary Love Languages - tests on this thread >>
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html
> 
> ...


I Love quizes! I'm going to take your quiz after this post. 

Sex isn't and never was a huge part of my marriage. Me and my husband have similar sex drives, sometimes mine is a bit higher but that's where Brookstone shopping comes in handy.

Here's my story:

I have Borderline Personality Disorder and I'm married to a wonderful man who I love. I have a blog that discusses my warped mind in detail:

"You Know You're Borderline When…" | Jaen Wirefly, LMSW


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What is your & your husbands Primary Love Languages - tests on this thread >>
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html
> 
> ...


My results:

11 Acts Of Service, 8 Quality Time, 5 Words Of Affirmation, 2 Gifts, and 4 Physical Touch!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amyd said:


> I Love quizes! I'm going to take your quiz after this post.
> 
> Sex isn't and never was a huge part of my marriage. Me and my husband have similar sex drives, sometimes mine is a bit higher but that's where Brookstone shopping comes in handy.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are an author too.. what does "LMSW" mean? 

I am sure you could help a lot of people here on this forum who have struggles in this area ... I've seen BPD mentioned many times..



> My results:
> 
> 11 Acts Of Service, 8 Quality Time, 5 Words Of Affirmation, 2 Gifts, and 4 Physical Touch!


 So you love when he helps you around the house & shows his love by "doing"/ actions - and spending time with him is important. 

Now I'm sure your curious to learn of his order also .


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wow, you are an author too.. what does "LMSW" mean?
> 
> I am sure you could help a lot of people here on this forum who have struggles in this area ... I've seen BPD mentioned many times..
> 
> ...


LMSW = Licensed Masters of Social Work (I have a Masters in Social Work and I'm licensed to practice in my state.) 

I never realized that my husband doing stuff around the house is so important to me. When he vacuums and cooks me dinner it makes me so happy - and I make sure to let him know.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

1. Stay Fit
2. Keep up appearance (hair/makeup/clothing)
3. Stay positive
4. Lots of flirting (touching, texting, sexual innuendo)
5. Time together TALKING (like when you're dating)
6. Sex and intimacy (close cuddling/touching)
7. Telling him how much I appreciate what he does for me and our family

Here's the interesting thing. When I do these things, in return he keeps doing the things that I love and appreciate. If I slack, he slacks and it all starts unraveling.

I think (and I'm definitely not a pro) that a lot of marriages derail when one or both partners sort of give up on doing the little things that made their spouse fall in love with them. That's definitely what had happened for us. After 10 years, we had stopped doing most of those things on that list and nearly destroyed our marriage.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> 1. Stay Fit
> 2. Keep up appearance (hair/makeup/clothing)
> 3. Stay positive
> 4. Lots of flirting (touching, texting, sexual innuendo)
> ...


You are sooo right! I get frustrated in my marriage when all we do are chores and fight about extended family. But I've noticed when I call him at work just to tell him "I miss him" and look into his eyes and tell him "I love him" things begin to get better. He becomes more romantic and we laugh and start to have fun together. Marriage doesn't really need "work" just care and feeding.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amyd said:


> LMSW = Licensed Masters of Social Work (I have a Masters in Social Work and I'm licensed to practice in my state.)


 Nice ...Impressive ....











> I never realized that my husband doing stuff around the house is so important to me. When he vacuums and cooks me dinner it makes me so happy - and I make sure to let him know.


It's funny we may not even know what we are -until we take a *test*... Even our kids have these same Love languages....which stays with them as we grow into adulthood... I can pretty much tell what my kids are .. by how they light up - in certain areas........

I have the book The Five Love Languages of Children: 


When I was growing up, my family were not big touchers (at least not with me)... I had a step Mom -she never did my hair or anything, no hugging - I didn't feel so loved at home.... but me & my best friend would scratch each other backs, stuff like that... we were very close. 

Then I met my bf/now husband, he was always very *touchy feely *- running his fingers through my hair, scratching my back, reaching for my hand....I felt LOVED from the get go... and he loved spending *TIME * with me, we did everything together, I knew nothing about these love languages back then... but yet... I felt overwhelmingly loved by him since we met - due to his being this way....we tend to DO & express what we are (and want in return)..... 

The only thing I didn't connect was - his need for more SEX... I was getting 'filled" with all the "touch" of our babies (







x6), sleeping with them in between us, holding them, he was still running his fingers through my hair like every night while we watched movies together on the couch...

I think I needed a BRICK to my head back then.









He was TOO QUIET about his own needs. I get it now!!

It is good to learn of these things early on in a marriage !!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Too many women seem to leave sex out of this kind of discussion. It really should be at the top of the list. Whoever said the way to a man's heart is through his stomach needs a lesson in geography. Seriously. Without lots of good and hot sex, all the cooking, cleaning and keeping fit in the world isn't going to keep him happy or interested.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Nice ...Impressive ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you didn't get the love from your step-mother that you needed. What we don't get as children definitively effects how we react in our marriage.

I know what you mean about getting your hair brushed! It's amazing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep up the house.
Plan meals.
Hang out with him one on one every day.
Have conversations about our days and actually be interested :wink:
Text him randomly during the day.
Wear cute things/nothing to bed.
Grope him randomly throughout the day lol. and whisper dirty things in the process.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Too many women seem to leave sex out of this kind of discussion. It really should be at the top of the list. Whoever said the way to a man's heart is through his stomach needs a lesson in geography. Seriously. Without lots of good and hot sex, all the cooking, cleaning and keeping fit in the world isn't going to keep him happy or interested.


Several of the posters put sex on their list. I didn't. I probably should put more effort into that aspect of our marriage but somehow it does get put on the back burner.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Keep up the house.
> Plan meals.
> Hang out with him one on one every day.
> Have conversations about our days and actually be interested :wink:
> ...


Men do notice what we wear to bed! When I put on cute tank tops and matching pants my husband usually comments. He tends to go for the cute and innocent stuff.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! Sex is just something we enjoy. I don't do it to keep him interested. It's something we do mutually because we actually like it. It's just part of life.

I don't always like cleaning the house, but i do it to show him i'm "in" this marriage. Just as I'm sure he doesn't always want to do his 12 hour days...but he NEVER calls in sick. Ever. So we both hold up our end of the "bargain" for our home. It shows we are interested in this life.

But I'm always down for sex...unless I'm sick with snot lolol.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Too many women seem to leave sex out of this kind of discussion. It really should be at the top of the list. Whoever said the way to a man's heart is through his stomach needs a lesson in geography. Seriously. Without lots of good and hot sex, all the cooking, cleaning and keeping fit in the world isn't going to keep him happy or interested.


It's funny you say that, I didn't put anything about the housework or cooking even though i do majority of that. Only because my H has said something similar to what you said. Although that matters he doesnt view it as me doing those things specifically for him.

I did forget to put sex on the list, but it's not forgotten in my marriage. It's actually the main reason I'm on the board. But I agree with you it's very important.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming.
So, how do I get my wife to read this thread?
Geezuz!


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Chumpless said:


> Somebody pinch me, I must be dreaming.
> So, how do I get my wife to read this thread?
> Geezuz!


Ask her.

Problem solved.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

that_girl said:


> HA! Sex is just something we enjoy. I don't do it to keep him interested. It's something we do mutually because we actually like it. It's just part of life.
> 
> I don't always like cleaning the house, but i do it to show him i'm "in" this marriage. Just as I'm sure he doesn't always want to do his 12 hour days...but he NEVER calls in sick. Ever. So we both hold up our end of the "bargain" for our home. It shows we are interested in this life.
> 
> But I'm always down for sex...unless I'm sick with snot lolol.


I know it's a complete cliche to say it, but I'm going to say it anyway. If the sex is good it's 10% of the marriage. If it's bad it's 90%. And of course that fits perfectly in your situation, and it's only a 10% issue because of how your relationship is.

For the record, when I mentioned too many women, I wasn't specifically talking "just" about this thread. It's something you see all over the place here. I wasn't trying to say that sex was severely underrepresented in this thread, just in a few posts. Mainly the initial post. My first reaction was that it was a curious omission from the initial post. It almost looked like the OP was just cluelessly listing these things she does and ignoring the most important of all. Of course she cleared that up in later posts.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I know it's a complete cliche to say it, but I'm going to say it anyway. If the sex is good it's 10% of the marriage. If it's bad it's 90%. And of course that fits perfectly in your situation, and it's only a 10% issue because of how your relationship is.
> 
> For the record, when I mentioned too many women, I wasn't specifically talking "just" about this thread. It's something you see all over the place here. I wasn't trying to say that sex was severely underrepresented in this thread, just in a few posts. Mainly the initial post. My first reaction was that it was a curious omission from the initial post. It almost looked like the OP was just cluelessly listing these things she does and ignoring the most important of all. Of course she cleared that up in later posts.


I am many things. Clueless isn't one of them. However, if you were directing that question at me you should have been more specific and I would have been more than happy to respond.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't mean to offend. As I said, it was just my initial impression and you clarified it in later posts.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amyd said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get the love from your step-mother that you needed. What we don't get as children definitively effects how we react in our marriage.


 But that is the thing, it didn't affect me... the message should be -our childhood doesn't define who we will be, how we will love, the heights we are capable of with another. 

I really can't say anything from my childhood has held me back. I may have started out with some anger, not the highest self esteem in my teens because of my Home life (Friends & my grand mother made up for what I was missing at home)......and I was pretty much clueless on how important & emotionally fulfilling A LOT of














was to a man, due to having other things on my brain in early marriage.... But I overcame all of those (the 1st 2 before we walked down the aisle).....

I'd say I was not mentored well by the women in my life.. these subjects being too taboo. What a shame!! 

A little "repression" from too many purity teachings sitting in the Church pew... I'd say this was the only hinderance to our marriage (biggest regrets).....thankfully thrown into the ocean and washed away now.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

For what it's worth, I didn't put mine in any specific order of importance BUT I will say that I feel sexier and more inclined to initiate when I am fit and I feel sexy and feeling connected/flirty with my hubby. 

I would also agree that sex and intimacy are important pieces of a marriage.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I believe sexy is a state of mind. When you look sexy, you feel, talk and act sexy.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I know it's a complete cliche to say it, but I'm going to say it anyway. If the sex is good it's 10% of the marriage. If it's bad it's 90%. And of course that fits perfectly in your situation, and it's only a 10% issue because of how your relationship is.
> 
> For the record, when I mentioned too many women, I wasn't specifically talking "just" about this thread. It's something you see all over the place here. I wasn't trying to say that sex was severely underrepresented in this thread, just in a few posts. Mainly the initial post. My first reaction was that it was a curious omission from the initial post. It almost looked like the OP was just cluelessly listing these things she does and ignoring the most important of all. Of course she cleared that up in later posts.


Sex is not just important for men, sex is important for women too. In a marriage, a good sex life is what a couple must have to secure their marriage.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

greenpearl said:


> Sex is not just important for men, sex is important for women too. In a marriage, a good sex life is what a couple must have to secure their marriage.


haha, well of course I agree with that. But the question on the table is, how do you keep *HIM* interested. When the post about keeping *HER* interested comes up, I'll be sure to mention it.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But that is the thing, it didn't affect me... the message should be -our childhood doesn't define who we will be, how we will love, the heights we are capable of with another.
> 
> I really can't say anything from my childhood has held me back. I may have started out with some anger, not the highest self esteem in my teens because of my Home life (Friends & my grand mother made up for what I was missing at home)......and I was pretty much clueless on how important & emotionally fulfilling A LOT of
> 
> ...


It's refreshing to hear a story of someone who wasn't affected by their childhood. Sadly, this isn't my case but I'm working on my issues as best as I can.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

And speaking of sex...

since we are - 

I do think that men are more inclined to stay interested in their wives when they think other men want to fu&k them.

(But that's just a guess.)


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well ladies, gives us nice honest quality sex, take care of your physique and cook good food for us. We ain't that complicated!


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Well ladies, gives us nice honest quality sex, take care of your physique and cook good food for us. We ain't that complicated!


I have to work on my cooking skills.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Amyd said:


> I have to work on my cooking skills.


Marriage looks better after a fine meal.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Marriage looks better after a fine meal.


I'm lucky that my husband enjoys cooking so not too much pressure is put on me to prepare meals. But that is something I want to spend more time doing.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

If he cooks it will make the times you do it more special. Don't forget... dessert...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooking together can be great foreplay.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Changing you hair color. I know this sounds silly but when I change my hair color my husband looks at me a lot because I look different.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Call him at work just to say "I love you."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YES! I change my 'look' often. He likes it.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> YES! I change my 'look' often. He likes it.


I just came back from the salon and my hair is darker. I can't wait to see what he says. LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

it's so fun. I am thinking of going back to black hair. I love it black but am too lazy to do it sometimes. lol.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> it's so fun. I am thinking of going back to black hair. I love it black but am too lazy to do it sometimes. lol.


Do it! It's just color and you can always dye it back.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, have to strip the black...not so simple. But I do love it in winter  He looooves it too.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I just try to the women he married. The one he fell in love with.

I try not to get lazy or take him for granted.

I try to do all the things I did 25 years ago to make him fall under my spell.

Things like 

- Making sure I always look 'my best possible'.

- Keeping fit and healthy.

- Being loving & generous with him.

- Giving him a warm and welcoming home to come home to each day... I always stop what i'm doing when I hear his truck coming up the driveway at the end of the day, I go give him a big smile and a kiss. I want him to know how pleased I am to see him home and safe.

- Telling him often he's big and handsome and my hero 

Just being 'into him' ...with a passion really!

It's seems to be working


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Like that list! 

I am happy that I met my husband during my "fat" days. :rofl: I always look better than I did when we met (at least to me).


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I just try to the women he married. The one he fell in love with.
> 
> I try not to get lazy or take him for granted.
> 
> ...


Those are great marriage saving behaviors! When my husband comes home from work I run to meet him at the door too. (At this point he expects it.) It's cute I kiss him and take his lunch box.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Give him space don't question him every time he want's to spend time with his family.

(This point is for me and my issues.)


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Shave your head and become a nun.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

Run naked around the house screaming "they've landed."


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

I actually never did the above two posts. Just trying to keep my dead thread afloat.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

:rofl: my post usually die before they even get started... I know how ya feel


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be a big fan of 50s housewife night once in a while if I could get it. Apron, scotch at the door, feet up, newspaper. 

I'd also be a big fan of vixen day, starting with a wake up bj and ending with a hot dress and heals worn to bed.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We went out for dinner on Saturday. I love getting dressed up so wore a pretty top and skirt with a side split and lace top stockings and heels. I made sure he got (just ) a glimpse of the lace tops in the car.

Well he was putty in my hands all night.... never took his eyes of me or my legs.

Definitely caught and kept his interest all night!


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> :rofl: my post usually die before they even get started... I know how ya feel


It's hard to get noticed on this site unless you tell some horrible story of how your spouse cheated on you.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'd be a big fan of 50s housewife night once in a while if I could get it. Apron, scotch at the door, feet up, newspaper.
> 
> I'd also be a big fan of vixen day, starting with a wake up bj and ending with a hot dress and heals worn to bed.


I should have pole dancer night.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

waiwera said:


> We went out for dinner on Saturday. I love getting dressed up so wore a pretty top and skirt with a side split and lace top stockings and heels. I made sure he got (just ) a glimpse of the lace tops in the car.
> 
> Well he was putty in my hands all night.... never took his eyes of me or my legs.
> 
> Definitely caught and kept his interest all night!


SEXY - nice


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Recently, I bought a really pretty corset w/garter and stockings. I showed hubby the bag but not the contents and then gave him a time to meet me in the bedroom.

It was great to see his face light up with anticipation of the fun to come later that night. I have to remember to do that more often!

It's also fun to send him little texts of random sexual thoughts that go through my brain during the day. 

What drives him completely over the top is that I make a point of brushing up against him whenever I have to walk near him in the house. I hadn't noticed that I really do this but he actually commented on it over the weekend that if I did it one more time, he was going to throw me up on the washer and have his way right then. So, I did it again. :smthumbup:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I try to focus on the following:-

Keep in shape
Encourage him to keep in shape
Keep myself well-groomed
Keep up to date with current affairs
Research subjects of mutual interest
Show an interest in his work
Show an interest in his hobbies
Cook his favourite meals
*Lots of physical touch*
Amuse him with playfulness
Let him know that I find him physically attractive
Tell him that I love him


----------



## melanie_m (Nov 27, 2012)

waiwera said:


> We went out for dinner on Saturday. I love getting dressed up so wore a pretty top and skirt with a side split and lace top stockings and heels. I made sure he got (just ) a glimpse of the lace tops in the car.
> 
> Well he was putty in my hands all night.... never took his eyes of me or my legs.
> 
> Definitely caught and kept his interest all night!


Wow, thats simple and hot at the same time) Classics! :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

Make sure he notices other men looking at you. There isn't anything more exciting for a man then knowing other men find his wife attractive.


----------

